# Large vase - $200 (petaluma)  - You can put your flowers in it....



## matthewsx

Large vase - tools - by owner - sale
					

Super old vice It’s around 250 pounds It’s in good condition for its age I have a forklift to load...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## darkzero

Hmm, wonder which is it, a "large *vase*" or "super old *vice*"? The matters on what it's really worth. 

Well at least they didn't list it as "antique", cause around here it would be triple the price.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

I got one like that with my new mill but without the rotating base, still figgerin on whut ta do with it ........


----------



## pontiac428

Wow, that vase is one hell of a vise.  I wouldn't know what to do with it either.


----------



## cjtoombs

Looks kind of like a shaper vase.


----------



## higgite

“Super old vice” - Yeah, I smoked cigs for a long time, too.
“It’s around 250 pounds” - Yeah, my doctor suggested diet and exercise.
“It’s in good condition for its age” - My doctor said that, too. It’s the “for its age” part that bothers me.
“I have a forklift...” - I’m really getting tired of the doc’s sarcasm.

Tom


----------



## Ken from ontario

darkzero said:


> Hmm, wonder which is it, a "large *vase*" or "super old *vice*"? The matters on what it's really worth.
> 
> *Well at least they didn't list it as "antique", *cause around here it would be triple the price.


Or didn't call it heavy duty, after all it's 250 pounds!


----------



## middle.road

'Vintage', 'Antique' with a fine 'Patina'


----------

